# "DIE AFTER EFFECTS SHOW" - Meine neue AE-Tutorialreihe auf Youtube



## sakuza (13. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte hier nur kurz meine neue Tutorialreihe "Die After Effects Show" auf Youtube vorstellen.
In der ersten Folge dreht sich rund ums Thema "Farbkorrektur", in der zweiten Folge erstelle ich einen Heilungseffekt!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut! Natürlich würde ich mich auch über eure Kommentare und ggfalls über Feedback!

Euer Sakuza!

Folge 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9BbZKgJ4yI

Folge 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfcikZR5xxw


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. August 2013)

Hey sakuza,

Danke für die ausführlichen und informativen Tutorials. Ich habe mal Teil 1 einen eigenen Artikel auf der Startseite gegönnt: http://www.tutorials.de/content/1634-die-after-effects-show-teil-1-farbkorrektur.html

Teil 2 folgt dann im Laufe der nächsten Tage.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## sakuza (20. August 2013)

Hi Markus,
vielen Dank für deinen Artikel! Freut mich sehr, daß sie dir so gut gefallen haben!
Ich arbeite schon fleißig an den nächsten Tutorials!

Schönen Gruß,
Michi


----------

